# Acer Monitor X203H tilt issue



## skern49 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello friends,

I recently purchased an Acer X203H, and its description said it is capable of tilting. For some reason I can't get the damn thing to tilt, and the manual does a pretty poor job of explaining how ("grab both sides of the monitor with both hands"). Can anybody help me out here?

Thanks,
Sasha


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's likely just very stiff. There are numerous complaints about this model being hard to tilt or "not tilting", but from all the information that I can find, it does tilt. And, as per the manual, you simply "grab both sides of the screen" and tilt. That's how you adjust all monitors, I don't know how else to explain it.


----------

